

Show HN: Edit Text, See Relevant Images. ~200 Lines Of JavaSript - some1else

I was experimenting with different term-extraction API's and I came up with this simple HTML5/CSS3/JS thing that shows you relevant images as you enter text.<p><pre><code>  http://bupad.agen.si
</code></pre>
<i>Basic scenario</i><p>- User enters text<p>- Terms are instantly extracted from content via Alchemy API<p>- Google Image search is used to find relevant images on Flickr<p>- Images are shown in the background<p>There are some minor perks like the fact that the image searches are rotating around the color wheel (Google let's you specify a desired color of the image), and content is also stored in LocalStorage.<p>The prototype has a "bug" (HTML5 ContentEditable isn't a good enough replacement for a WYSIWYG, only works in Chrome in Safari) and a few "missing features" (Enlarging images and so on).<p>Right now it's pretty much client-side, everything happens in JS (OOP Prototype and jQ for Cross-site JSON-P requests):<p><pre><code>  http://bupad.agen.si/javascripts/application.js
</code></pre>
<i>Reasons for posting:</i><p>I want to gauge the potential and get some feedback. I realize there are players like Zemanta in this field, but I'm pretty sure this could be applied to different use cases.<p>I am flat broke and late with rent. Will do UI design, Front-End (HTML/CSS/JS) or Server-Side (Rails) development for food &#38; bills. Check my profile for references. If you have work to be done, you want to get in touch with me at hnleads@agen.si. You will save a fellow hacker and enjoy my eternal gratitude, as well as my premium services at a discount.
======
some1else
_Clickable:_

<http://bupad.agen.si>

<http://bupad.agen.si/javascripts/application.js>

